# Brewing A Sangria?



## Tanga (9/11/10)

Hi guys - After tasting (and surprisingly enjoying) the cheap-arse 'sangria' they serve at mexican restaurants here in Adelaide I was thinking of trying to brew one. From the taste (and lumpies in the glass) I think they use OJ in their sangria mix rather than triple-sec (let alone cointreau) or orange essence. I have also been thinking about grabbing some oztops. I think these two ideas would go well together - I'm thinking 3/4 grape and 1/4 OJ, add a teaspoon on cinnamon and brew - maybe add some lemonade when serving if it ends up too dry. Or brandy to up the alcohol content.

What do you guys think? Anyone done a grape orange blend with their oztops before?


----------



## Gustavoj (9/11/10)

i have done one with apricot 
the apricot must be slice long brandy run gold and one white run have to left it for a day on fridge then add oj and the wine
the thing is that specifically i don't have the instruction whit me right now if i recall
4 oz of all the rum 
1/2 cup of grape red 
apricot 3 slice long
white wine full bottle after 
apricot jelly 1 cup
sugar at taste

^ im not sure but is a close one


----------



## petesbrew (9/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Hi guys - After tasting (and surprisingly enjoying) the cheap-arse 'sangria' they serve at mexican restaurants here in Adelaide I was thinking of trying to brew one. From the taste (and lumpies in the glass) I think they use OJ in their sangria mix rather than triple-sec (let alone cointreau) or orange essence. I have also been thinking about grabbing some oztops. I think these two ideas would go well together - I'm thinking 3/4 grape and 1/4 OJ, add a teaspoon on cinnamon and brew - maybe add some lemonade when serving if it ends up too dry. Or brandy to up the alcohol content.
> 
> What do you guys think? Anyone done a grape orange blend with their oztops before?


Mmm, Sangria. Definitely getting into the season for it.
Pretty sure they sell a triangle shaped bottle @ Liquorland here in sydney. Can't remember the price, but around $10ish/bottle.
Chop up an orange & apple & throw it all into a pitcher jug with some ice.
I honestly wouldn't be bothered brewing it myself, though... when IMO it's just a way to get rid of the old house red. (a tasty way too)


----------



## earle (9/11/10)

I know you're talking about brewing it but the results would probably be more predictable if you made it the normal way. When Montezuma's opened up in Mackay they had their sangria recipe on the wall of the bar (where they shouldn't have because they fiercely protect their recipe). Anyway we decided to get the recipe bit by bit, getting a bit more each time we ordered a carafe of sangria. While it seemed like a good plan it was actually counter-productive as the more we drank the harder it was to remember the new ingredients by the time we got back to the table. In the end we got pretty close at home using cask wine, juice and brandy. Will try to dig up the recipe and post it if you're interested.


----------



## Tanga (9/11/10)

Most certainly am Earle. That'd be great!


----------



## coe-crl (9/11/10)

We make litre's (20-40) of it for summer parties and do it this way.

Chopped fruit - oranges, apples, (optional) strawberries, cucumber.
brandy
Red wine, not shiraz or cab sav. You want something like a merlot or merlot blend so that it has a soft palate, but don't spend more than ~$6 a bottle, or look for a cask.
Tropical fruit juice (golden circle or similar)
lemondade & ginger ale (homebrew gingerbeer could be good)

Mix to taste, you can sweeten with sugar, and then enjoy. Rough quantities I would say:
1/2 - 1 bottle brandy
3-4L wine
~2L juice
1-2L softdrink

Also, if you've got left overs at the end of a party fill a pet bottle and refridgerate. Drink within about 1 week though.


----------



## drsmurto (9/11/10)

Spanish sangria recipes

I've made the basic recipe a few times for parties in summer, simple but still very tasty.


----------



## Jimboley (9/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Hi guys - After tasting (and surprisingly enjoying) the cheap-arse 'sangria' they serve at mexican restaurants here in Adelaide I was thinking of trying to brew one. From the taste (and lumpies in the glass) I think they use OJ in their sangria mix rather than triple-sec (let alone cointreau) or orange essence. I have also been thinking about grabbing some oztops. I think these two ideas would go well together - I'm thinking 3/4 grape and 1/4 OJ, add a teaspoon on cinnamon and brew - maybe add some lemonade when serving if it ends up too dry. Or brandy to up the alcohol content.
> 
> What do you guys think? Anyone done a grape orange blend with their oztops before?




Oz tops are filth...there's a hell of a lot of people who will turn thier nose up at them, but after using them for the last few months I'm stoked with the results.
Citrus juices are not very nice fermented, sour and nasty :icon_vomit: 
You can boil the orange whole for one hour and use the orange water to flavour the brew.

Here's my sugestion fo a easy sangria. OZ tops style

2.4L Dark Grape Juice
1 cup of sugar/honey
2 oranges & 1 lime
1 stick of cinamon
1 clove
1tsp corrander


Boil the citrus fruits whole in 2L of water for 2 hours,
Remove fruit (u can make a really nice orange & poppy seed or polenta cake out of them so dont chuck them out)
You notice the water has a orange tinge to it as much of the citric essential oils have flavoured the water.
Add sugar & spices and boil for 10 min.
Remove from the heat and allow to cool for 15 mins (covered)
Add Grape juice and stir well. Transfer to 2x 2L PET bottles, add 1/2 cap of yeast to each bottle, Screw on Medium Oz Top
Allow to ferment for 4-5 days then refrigerate for 2 days...enjoy :chug:


----------



## earle (10/11/10)

Dug up my Sangria recipe, found a great mulled wine recipe that I have at the same time but will post it in a new thread.

Sangria

1L soft red wine (claret)
1L soft white wine (moselle)
1L Pineapple juice
0.5L Orange Juice
1 cup lemon juice
100ml brandy
100ml tequila

In practice we just used pine-orange juice in place of separate pineapple and orange.

For a more citrus flavour cut up and freeze
4 limes
2 lemons
1 orange
then add to sangria before serving.

When your glass is empty shout "HEY!" for a refill. This bit we developed after seeing a really shit circus where they had to shout hey so you new when to clap.


----------



## Tanga (10/11/10)

That's the Montezuma's one? Cheers! I'm surprised by the Tequila addition. Would Grenache work for the red? What is meant by 'soft' in wine? Semi-sweet? Something without too many tannins? Cask wine about suits my party budget =).

Thanks for the mulled wine recipe too. I'll have to remember to look for it next winter.


----------



## milob40 (11/11/10)

earle said:


> I know you're talking about brewing it but the results would probably be more predictable if you made it the normal way. When Montezuma's opened up in Mackay they had their sangria recipe on the wall of the bar (where they shouldn't have because they fiercely protect their recipe). Anyway we decided to get the recipe bit by bit, getting a bit more each time we ordered a carafe of sangria. While it seemed like a good plan it was actually counter-productive as the more we drank the harder it was to remember the new ingredients by the time we got back to the table. In the end we got pretty close at home using cask wine, juice and brandy. Will try to dig up the recipe and post it if you're interested.


i too tried to remember this recipe on the wall in montezumas mackay but i usually suffer from "craft" after a few too many sangrias.
i'm definately gonna give your recipe a whirl for christmas :icon_cheers:


----------



## earle (11/11/10)

Its the best we could remember after drinking copious amounts of the stuff and trying to sneak looks at the recipe on the wall before they took it down. We very well may have missed something small. Its not exactly the same but delicious nonetheless and we have done a large amount of product testing since.

Not a wine buff but I take soft to mean not too dry or tannin flavoured. I think its a term used on cask wine names. Claret and moselle are the cask wines we use. I don't think I've tasted grenache but from reading about it on wikipedia I don't see why you wouldn't use it.

@milob - Craft is pretty close to what happened, we actually borrowed a pen from the waitress and were trying to scribble notes on a napkin.


----------



## casualties_army40 (13/11/10)

sangeria is basically spanish punch. a cheap, nasty drink that bartenders sell at a high price to tourists (atleast in spain). Im not saying that its bad drink, i actually love it. Its soo easy to make. No need to ferment it unless of course you wanted to make you own wine for it. That would be awsome i reckon. 

My last recipe (not fermented).

cheap cask of red lambrusco with some fresh/old oranges, some with the peel still on for the orange oil in it, steeped for a few days in the fridge. cut up - moresurface space.
when ready. add some brandy or whiskey, (in spain they use the cheapest spirit available). I used 72% cooking brandy because myfriend gave us a 1.5 litre bottle for free. add to taste and serve with asplash of orange juice and some lemonaide cold.

when we did it last, it was for a party and since the lambrusco was sweet we added sodawater instead of lemonaide so it wasnt SWEEET. worked out really nice.

Hope your sangeria goes well and i apologise for any spelling/grammer, ive been drinking too much cider i found that was bottled accourding to the label on the 10/nov 2009. thats a year and 3 days ago. its really nice. its soo interesting how different the flavour changes after afew in the bottle.

i love finding old homebrew you didnt klnow you had.

cheers and beers/cider.


----------



## Chookers (13/11/10)

I love sangria, the more you drink the better it gets (no matter how bad it was to begin with).. I have done red and white wine versions, they were both really good.. The trick to a good sangria is using good fruit, oranges gotta be tangy, I soak the fruit pieces in brandy for about 12hrs before I want to drink the sangria.. Also if you have a bottle of red plonk, that seems like it would be a good replacement for Draino.. its a good way to use it up.. Try and get it all drank up on the night because it does not save... The day after I made a batch, it had taken on the flavour of the orange and lime rinds and had to be tipped out..(very sad  )


----------

